# Looking for Zorori comics



## sillydraco (Aug 5, 2012)

SOMEBODY has to have these! anyone? they were sold around 2007, but are not being printed anymore. does someone at least know where i can buy them? ive looked everywhere even japanese yahoo auctions, still nothing. plus it's hard searching those places without knowing japanese :/



NSFW :I

its called ç›—è³Šç´³å£« by Usagi-Momonga.
http://doujinshi.mugimugi.org/book/486615/

Or this one, shirika star by the same circle:
http://doujinshi.mugimugi.org/book/439185/


----------



## sillydraco (Oct 1, 2012)

*ahem* so i forgot about this thread, but is there anyone who knows anything about these?


----------



## sillydraco (Dec 6, 2012)

bumpage, been a while :I


----------



## GhostWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

okay since what I found is adult content and I am really not that familiar with Zorori you could try a Google image search. I found a few pages, even one or two covers.


----------



## sillydraco (Dec 8, 2012)

yeah, I tried google, I tried amazon, ebay, japanese auctions, even japanese import services. nothing :I the only thing I have found is what is already posted in the links in the original post. it has the covers and a few preview pages, but not the whole thing...


----------

